# Air Safety after Germanwings Crash



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The co-pilot probably caused the crash on purpose. When this proves to be the truth, the eerie comfort is that at least he headed for an unpopulated mountain, but why, why, why? - So many young people lost their lives with this suicidal action...


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> The co-pilot probably caused the crash on purpose. When this proves to be the truth, the eerie comfort is that at least he headed for an unpopulated mountain, but why, why, why? - So many young people lost their lives with this suicidal action...


He knew about the pros and cons, I think - ending his life after all. Probably had a good motive if what you say is right.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Lord Lance said:


> He knew about the pros and cons, I think - ending his life after all. Probably had a good motive if what you say is right.


Um...er... what are you trying to say? What "good" motive could he possibly have to kill 144 people? I probably don't understand what you were trying to say though.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Suicide by co-pilot. They must design the planes' computers to override any attempt by a pilot to crash a plane.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

*Hmf...*



graziesignore said:


> Um...er... what are you trying to say? What "good" motive could he possibly have to kill 144 people? I probably don't understand what you were trying to say though.


Not morally, of course. Probably deluded in their own ideology in that respect.

Good in the sense of sizable motive or a concrete reason instead of, you know, "let's kill a bunch of people today"!


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Suicide by co-pilot. They must design the planes' computers to override any attempt by a pilot to crash a plane.


Yes. There should also be a regulation that requires at least two people in the cockpit at all times, preferably an armed air marshall when either the pilot or co-pilot has to leave for whatever reason. Additionally, there ought to be air marshals on all flights who have a way to unlock or bust through the cabin door. (Of course, they fortified these cabin doors after 9/11, so that's an issue).

Sad, but we're at the point where we can't trust any single individual to act rationally. Procedures need to be put in place to account for this.

IMO


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Suicide by co-pilot. They must design the planes' computers to override any attempt by a pilot to crash a plane.


The Aircraft industry is absolutely fantastic when it comes to previous mistakes, so I hope they will do that. The safety feature was in place to prevent hijackers from coming in


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

papsrus said:


> Yes. There should also be a regulation that requires at least two people in the cockpit at all times ...
> IMO


Just learned that this _is _a requirement in many countries, but not Germany.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

papsrus said:


> Yes. There should also be a regulation that requires at least two people in the cockpit at all times, preferably an armed air marshall when either the pilot or co-pilot has to leave for whatever reason. Additionally, there ought to be air marshals on all flights who have a way to unlock or bust through the cabin door. (Of course, they fortified these cabin doors after 9/11, so that's an issue).
> 
> Sad, but we're at the point where we can't trust any single individual to act rationally. Procedures need to be put in place to account for this.
> 
> IMO


Yup. People just ain't no good, no good at all.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Who is going to want to fly, knowing that if a pilot had a recent argument with his girlfriend, the pilot may simply crash the plane?

All airplane computer systems must be re-programmed to override suicide by pilot, so this never happens again. Get the best computer minds in the business working on this. NOW!!!! URGENT!!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Never going to happen. Pilots form one of the most powerful and successful unions whose chief interest is their own job preservation. Ever wonder why there are no drones in cargo transport? They are adamant in maintaining the supremacy of the pilot's manual control to override automated functions. They even maintain that they must have the ability to disable to transponders even though there's no real reason for why the transponders would ever need to be disabled. A computer override of the manual functions just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Couchie said:


> Never going to happen. Pilots form one of the most powerful and successful unions whose chief interest is their own job preservation. Ever wonder why there are no drones in cargo transport? They are adamant in maintaining the supremacy of the pilot's manual control to override automated functions. They even maintain that they must have the ability to disable to transponders even though there's no real reason for why the transponders would ever need to be disabled. A computer override of the manuals functions just isn't going to happen.


In that case I might need to borrow your winged helmet to fly out California in September, Couchie.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Never going to happen. Pilots form one of the most powerful and successful unions whose chief interest is their own job preservation. Ever wonder why there are no drones in cargo transport? They are adamant in maintaining the supremacy of the pilot's manual control to override automated functions. They even maintain that they must have the ability to disable to transponders even though there's no real reason for why the transponders would ever need to be disabled. A computer override of the manual functions just isn't going to happen.


Also, imagine what would happen if someone would hack a plane. It has happened with drones.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Couchie said:


> Never going to happen. Pilots form one of the most powerful and successful unions whose chief interest is their own job preservation. Ever wonder why there are no drones in cargo transport? They are adamant in maintaining the supremacy of the pilot's manual control to override automated functions. They even maintain that they must have the ability to disable to transponders even though there's no real reason for why the transponders would ever need to be disabled. A computer override of the manual functions just isn't going to happen.


One could just as easily make the sweeping generalization that the insatiable appetite for ever-increasing corporate profits leads airline executives to hire the cheapest labor they can, and you end up with a 28-year-old psychologically unstable co-pilot flying your plane.

But that would be a sweeping generalization.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

now they say auto pilot was set to 100 feet.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

We must remember how rare an incident like this is when we look at the enormous amount of flights. The problem of course of flying is that when a crash happens the chances of survival of all passengers are negligible. I read that now airlines have brought a new rule in saying there must be two crew members in the cockpit.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

DavidA said:


> We must remember how rare an incident like this is when we look at the enormous amount of flights. The problem of course of flying is that when a crash happens the chances of survival of all passengers are negligible. I read that now airlines have brought a new rule in saying there must be two crew members in the cockpit.


yes, and the amount of people involved and how many others it directly affects.

I cant remember a crash with a cause like this ever happening.

What a selfish b--------- he was.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DavidA said:


> We must remember how rare an incident like this...


I've read that if we still lost aircraft at the same rate per airframe mile as in the early days of jet airliners, we'd be losing one a week.

BTW this has happened before. Check EgyptAir Flight 990 in Wiki. The two-in-the-cockpit rule has been in effect for a long time among US carriers, but now the Europeans are scrambling to do the same.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Itullian said:


> yes, and the amount of people involved and how many others it directly affects.
> 
> I cant remember a crash with a cause like this ever happening.
> 
> What a selfish b--------- he was.


I have been thinking that he may have been quietly psychotic. A terrible tragedy.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I have 0 sympathy for him. anyone who would wait til they were piloting a plane with 150 people on it to kill themself is despicable.

Praying for those poor people and their friends and relatives.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Odd. Lufthansa says it will not adopt the two-in-the-cockpit rule. Lufthansa owns Germanwings.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Odd. Lufthansa says it will not adopt the two-in-the-cockpit rule. Lufthansa owns Germanwings.


Maybe cos its so rare?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Itullian said:


> I cant remember a crash with a cause like this ever happening.


It's very rare but it has happened.



Itullian said:


> What a selfish b--------- he was.


I feel so terribly sorry for all the relatives of those who died but especially so for this guy's parents. The French authorities arranged for close relatives to travel to near to the crash site to where their loved ones died. To be with others who had suffered the same tragedy would have given some comfort even if it was small.

The co-pilot's parents were amongst them and when the news came through that it was deliberate, the parents were removed from the group they were with. So the poor parents have not only lost their son, they have to deal with the knowledge that he killed himself and all these people.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, poor parents too.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Itullian said:


> Yes, poor parents too.


That is why I am sometimes deathly afraid of becoming a parent. You may do everything that is in your power to bring up a nice, decent person, and he grows up into a murderous scumbag or a worthless drug addict instead.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

SiegendesLicht said:


> That is why I am sometimes deathly afraid of becoming a parent. You may do everything that is in your power to bring up a nice, decent person, and he grows up into a murderous scumbag or a worthless drug addict instead.


I think the odds are in your favor though.
And the world needs good people.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Who is going to want to fly, knowing that if a pilot had a recent argument with his girlfriend, the pilot may simply crash the plane?


So instead, they'll drive long distance and risk getting killed in a car crash. The most dangerous part of airline travel is the drive to the airport.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Re Germanwings crash, the nutso pilot kept his illness a secret. A ripped up letter from nutso's doctor was found in his home trash. 

http://www.cnn.com/


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> So instead, they'll drive long distance and risk getting killed in a car crash. *The most dangerous part of airline travel is the drive to the airport*.


I heard that exact sentence from an airline industry type on TV yesterday (who, as I recall, was advocating that basically nothing should be done to address cockpit safety because this type of crash is statistically insignificant). So, kinda comes off as a focus group-tested industry slogan, frankly.

Statistically, sure, it's true, more people are killed on highways than in airplane crashes. In that sense flying is safer. But if we're comparing apples to apples -- that is the survivability of one type of crash (airliner) vs. another type of crash (automobile) -- the equation suddenly changes dramatically.

Plus, if I'm at the wheel of the car, my chances go way up because I consider myself to be an attentive and defensive driver.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The thing about airline crashes is not frequency, it's severity. 
150 at one time.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Itullian said:


> The thing about airline crashes is not frequency, it's severity.
> 150 at one time.


Sure, but in the time since this thread began, the US alone has lost more that many on the highways, not to mention all the serious injuries (the survivability argument turned on its head).

I do understand papsrus' point about control if you're the one driving, and lord knows air travel is annoying.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> Re Germanwings crash, the nutso pilot kept his illness a secret. A ripped up letter from nutso's doctor was found in his home trash.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/


That's the problem with nutsos: they can't be relied on to self-report their illness.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Personally, I would rather be flown to my destination by people who have been trained and tested for this job, who mostly, with rare exceptions, know what they are doing, and who mostly (again with rare exceptions like this whacko) have it in their best interests to land safely than drive among a thousand "laymen" on a crowded street. You never know which one of them has only got his license yesterday, which one of them is drunk, which one has not serviced his car for years, wich one feels invincible because he is driving a big truck etc. You can be in control of your own vehicle, but you cannot control everybody else. 

As for air travel being annoying, I still appreciate being able to get from Minsk to Chicago or to Washington DC in under 24 hours, with minor inconveniences as opposed to being stuck on boats and trains for weeks.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Considering that I can't avoid pilots who decide that committing suicide via flying is a smart idea while bringing down other people, I think that I am going to refrain from any flying in the future. 

So tragic that one man decides the fate of others so fatally. This is so much like an opera itself.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Last year and this year again we will fly with Estonian Air to St Petersburg. Last year the airplane had to make an emergency landing because of a flat tyre: we noticed the full commitment of all the personnel on board and the chief manager of this small airline (the national pride of Estonia) on the ground, who personally took over to take care of us (we were brought by him in his own car to the Hilton hotel of Tallinn). We do not like the impersonal aloof atmosphere that has become the automatic pilot of the big airlines. 

As to Andreas Lubitz, I had to remember Anders Brejvik, the Norwegian 2011 killer of young people. I guess the pilot and the co-pilot look through the passenger lists before they take off, do they? Perhaps Andreas noticed the high percentage of young people onboard... What are the details mentioned on a typical passenger list, is age among them?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

If all goes well budget-wise, I will be flying to Sweden in autumn.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> That's the problem with nutsos: they can't be relied on to self-report their illness.


The airline was aware of his psychological problems. While he was in flight training, he had to take a several month long break due to an episode of depression. Anyone's guess why an airline would allow anyone with a history of depression to fly a plane.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Both Oleg Bryjak and Maria Radner, opera singers, were among the victims. Requiescant in pace.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

The reality simply is that travel is dangerous, and deranged/selfish/careless/macho people can cause accidents and lead to/cause the death of innocent people, whether at the wheel of a car, or at the controls of trains or aircraft.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Andreas said:


> The airline was aware of his psychological problems. While he was in flight training, he had to take a several month long break due to an episode of depression. Anyone's guess why an airline would allow anyone with a history of depression to fly a plane.


Well, most people with a history of depression are never going to endanger a plane, or anyone else.

It really is very hard to predict what people will do in the future (much easier to see the warning signs in retrospect).

I think that better protection within the cabin (multiple staff within the cabin at all times) is more likely to lower the risk of another incident like this happening, but it won't reduce the risk to zero. The airline industry has a good record of learning lessons from events, near misses and actual tragedies (in medicine it is held up to be a model of what we should be aiming for).


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> That is why I am sometimes deathly afraid of becoming a parent. You may do everything that is in your power to bring up a nice, decent person, and he grows up into a murderous scumbag or a worthless drug addict instead.


...and also life is full of suffering and inevitable death at the end of it...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The real question is, where was God?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Couchie said:


> The real question is, where was God?


Are you sure you've budgeted the infraction points for such a question?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Couchie said:


> Are you sure you've budgeted the infraction points for such a question?


God is omnipresent and He was there. In His infinite wisdom He permitted this tragedy to happen. Why? As a reminder of the consequences of sin. I am sure there are additional reasons which we are not privy to. Ultimately, God is glorified in both joy and sorrow.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Couchie said:


> Are you sure you've budgeted the infraction points for such a question?


Shhhhhh... you can't discuss the nature of your cabal can you, winged helmet?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Andreas said:


> The airline was aware of his psychological problems. While he was in flight training, he had to take a several month long break due to an episode of depression. Anyone's guess why an airline would allow anyone with a history of depression to fly a plane.


I think that you need to learn more about what depression is and what can be done about it rather than demonize those who have it.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I am struck by the continuous coverage and discussion of the horrific Germanwings incident. Everyone is rightly decrying it. Legislators and oversight organizations are in a hurry to make sure it doesn't happen again .... Meanwhile, since the start of the year, 630 children and teens have been killed in the U.S. as a result of gun violence, and the number of total gun related deaths is in the thousands. Do you see anyone rushing to decry this or to do anything about it? Isn't it about time that someone did? I am not intending to diminish the tragedy, just to point out that death by gun is no less important that death by plane crash. (statistics from gunviolencearchive.org)


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Becca said:


> I am struck by the continuous coverage and discussion of the horrific Germanwings incident. Everyone is rightly decrying it. Legislators and oversight organizations are in a hurry to make sure it doesn't happen again .... Meanwhile, since the start of the year, 630 children and teens have been killed in the U.S. as a result of gun violence, and the number of total gun related deaths is in the thousands. Do you see anyone rushing to decry this or to do anything about it? Isn't it about time that someone did? I am not intending to diminish the tragedy, just to point out that death by gun is no less important that death by plane crash. (statistics from gunviolencearchive.org)


U.S. gun laws are indeed baffling, particularly, if I may say, from a European point of view. However, one of the differences here is that guns are made to kill beings, that's their entire purpose. Passenger planes are not made to be used as a weapon. But when they are, it is, I think, all the more unsettling. I'd guess in pure numbers, even in 2001 more people in the U.S. died from gun violence than from passenger airplane crash related incidents.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Morimur said:


> God is omnipresent and He was there. In His infinite wisdom He permitted this tragedy to happen. *Why? As a reminder of the consequences of sin.* I am sure there are additional reasons which we are not privy to. Ultimately, God is glorified in both joy and sorrow.


Yes, right. God is punishing each and every human that has ever been born with evil, suffering and death because sometime somewhere Adam and Eve had a bite of the wrong fruit, even though none of us had anything to do with what they did and could not make them not do it. And of course we all deserve it, and the passengers of that plane deserved it too. 

The natural world is not perfect and it was always that way. Our bodies are not perfect so we get sick and die, our psyches are not perfect so they get screwed up sometimes. The devices we make in order to harness the forces of the natural world, planes, cars etc are not perfect so they sometimes break down and kill people. The natural world itself acts according to its own laws, disregarding ours, so we get hurricanes, earthquakes, tornadoes etc. Most of the time it happens there is no moral component in this (apart from people deliberately killing other people), nothing to do with sin or guilt or anybody's responsibility, it is just the stuff of life. And no god up there in the sky punishing his entire creation for the failure of the two people he himself had made that way.

At least that is how I see it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Andreas said:


> U.S. gun laws are indeed baffling, particularly, if I may say, from a European point of view. However, one of the differences here is that guns are made to kill beings, that's their entire purpose. Passenger planes are not made to be used as a weapon. But when they are, it is, I think, all the more unsettling. I'd guess in pure numbers, even in 2001 more people in the U.S. died from gun violence than from passenger airplane crash related incidents.


But... but.. but... they have FREEDOM!!! Unlike us socialistic Euros. *

*That was sarcastically meant


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It is difficult to comprehend the reasons for the Germanwings Crash, and to understand what could be done to prevent it. However, can we please steer away from a) Religion and b) Politics in this discussion. Thank you.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> Last year and this year again we will fly with Estonian Air to St Petersburg. Last year the airplane had to make an emergency landing because of a flat tyre: we noticed the full commitment of all the personnel on board and the chief manager of this small airline (the national pride of Estonia) on the ground, who personally took over to take care of us (we were brought by him in his own car to the Hilton hotel of Tallinn). We do not like the impersonal aloof atmosphere that has become the automatic pilot of the big airlines.


Are you sure that was Estonian Air? :lol:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Kivimees said:


> Are you sure that was Estonian Air? :lol:


It was Estonian Air but it must be said that before the emergency landing the Nordic faces of the personnel looked quite stoical, but when the plane touched down on the tarmac and with the spreading of the relief that everything went well, there was all of a sudden this human warmth, this thawing. Anyhow, the commander-in-chief is a nice guy. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Today I read, that the co-pilot knew the area of the crash-site very well. He loved it. Also his ex-girlfriend pronounced, that he had _Alptraum_ nightmares whereout he shouted: "We're going down!" + that he wanted his name to be known around the whole world. (Source: the not so trustworthy newspaper _Bild_). But more and more I get the impression, that he was planning this long in advance. Again this reminds me of Brejvik.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

TxllxT said:


> Today I read, that the co-pilot knew the area of the crash-site very well. He loved it. Also his ex-girlfriend pronounced, that he had _Alptraum_ nightmares whereout he shouted: "We're going down!" + that he wanted his name to be known around the whole world. (Source: the not so trustworthy newspaper _Bild_). But more and more I get the impression, that he was planning this long in advance. Again this reminds me of Brejvik.


Brejvik's motives were purely political. He felt he should save his country from being overrun by... erm... darker forces. So he killed those who, as he believed, would be orchestrating this overrun once they grow up and take positions of power (the camp on that island was some kind of a political party youth gathering). Nothing to do with depression or psychological breakdown.


----------



## AndreasFink (Feb 11, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> But... but.. but... they have FREEDOM!!! Unlike us socialistic Euros.


Exactly. Burglars and other criminals have it much more difficult in America, where honest people can protect themselves, than in Europe, where they cannot. Well, maybe except of Switzerland.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Two stories which wonderfully illustrate human understanding and compassion and dignity.

Father1

and

Father2

"... Reading an emotional statement from the French town of Seynes-les-Alpes, close to the crash site, he said what had happened on the day of the tragedy was the act of a "person who at the very least was ill".
But he said the motive or reason for the crash "was not relevant".
"What is relevant, is that it should never happen again; my son and everyone on that plane should not be forgotten, ever," he added.
"I don't want it to be forgotten, ever."


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

Why, oh why couldn't he have just stayed home and shot himself if he wanted to commit suicide? I can't imagine the grief and anger of the victims' families.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Turns out the guy was actually diagnosed as suicidal some years ago. If the airline knew about this, they are in deep trouble.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Andreas said:


> Turns out the guy was actually diagnosed as suicidal some years ago. If the airline knew about this, they are in deep trouble.


Why? Is there some sort of correlation between suicide and murder?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I cannot believe how someone could consciously ignore the cry of so many innocent people while taking down a plane  What is going on with this world, why are there so many sociopaths? So many questions go through my mind when something like this happens. 
One thing that really bothers me too is that the horrible people who do this stuff are almost "glorified" by the media in the sense that they get exactly the attention they wanted in the first place. Meanwhile, the victims are forgotten. I get the fact that people want to know who is to blame, but in my opinion this might encourage the next insane sociopath who wants "his name to be remembered".


----------



## ingrast (Mar 16, 2015)

Turns out I am a) Music lover - that's why I am here. b) Private pilot and aviation buff as they say c) Electrical Engineer and computer programmer. 

So, my 2 cents:

Aviation has learned the hard way to continously improve safety and with remarkable success, being flying something inherently dangerous - think of hurtling through the stratosphere at ridiculous speed in an aluminium tube - yet routinely getting from here to there in perfect comfort and safety.
Intentional self destruction - save terrorism - was unknown in the airline transport industry except for the 1999 case of Egyptian Air Lines. Yet in one year we have 2 cases, MH370 and 4U9525 - as evidence suggests.
This may as well be saying something more worrisome about how some individuals snap bad under changing social pressures, then may be not.
As with regards to new safety schemes, there is a delicate balance between positive and negative control. A pilot shoud be allways able to override auotmation to recover from equipment malfunction, yet probably should not be allowed to fly into the ground when there is all evidence it is going to happen. This can be done.

Rodolfo


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> I cannot believe how someone could consciously ignore the cry of so many innocent people while taking down a plane  What is going on with this world, why are there so many sociopaths? So many questions go through my mind when something like this happens.
> One thing that really bothers me too is that the horrible people who do this stuff are almost "glorified" by the media in the sense that they get exactly the attention they wanted in the first place. Meanwhile, the victims are forgotten. I get the fact that people want to know who is to blame, but in my opinion this might encourage the next insane sociopath who wants "his name to be remembered".


Instead of clicking 'like' I want to tell you I agree fully with your analysis. The media have become the self-propelling automaton for terrorists/psychopaths/extremists towards reaching the first and foremost goal: drawing all attention to themselves. ISIS dagger stickers on YouTube, World Trade Centre hitmen, whatever ghastly deed is incarnated - the media have become the horror addicted distributor of such terrifying news items, the out-of-control extension of madmen's intentions.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> Instead of clicking 'like' I want to tell you I agree fully with your analysis. The media have become the self-propelling automaton for terrorists/psychopaths/extremists towards reaching the first and foremost goal: drawing all attention to themselves. ISIS dagger stickers on YouTube, World Trade Centre hitmen, whatever ghastly deed is incarnated - the media have become the horror addicted distributor of such terrifying news items, the out-of-control extension of madmen's intentions.


Thanks for mocking me instead of having an actual discussion in case you disagreed with something I wrote.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> Thanks for mocking me instead of having an actual discussion in case you disagreed with something I wrote.


No mock intended! One of the reliefs of nowadays is the internet, so that one can receive information from many angles. Biased from one side, biased from another side...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2015)

When the truth was revealed, a passenger on a flight handed this note to the pilot after they landed:


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

So depressing. When I flew commercial as a kid all that separated the cockpit from the passenger compartment was a cloth curtain. A stewardess led me into the cockpit to sit on the captain's lap and play with the controls so I could "fly the plane" myself. I was given a pin to commemorate my accomplishment. I was also given a pack of cigarettes along with my in-flight meal, but this was a different era.


----------

